# View on the Lord's Day



## Quatchu (Jul 8, 2011)

Im relatively new to reformed theology compared to most people around here. One of the things that seems hard for me to understand is the idea of the Lord's Day, maybe its because i grew up in a non-christian home. Also my idea as to what are the views and ideas on this topic are very hazy. I have been trying to make heads and tails of it but still have not been able to organize my thoughts after hearing about this. Honestly up until the last few months my views in the Lords Day have been relatively loose, i have gone to church as its something i think any Christian would truly want to do, but I've also on occasion have seen no trouble in sleeping in or working as the need or desire arose. Although I see as going to church as the utmost importance and highly beneficial to the Christian I would not say when has to go to Church to be a Christian. I don't think this view is appropriate but neither have i really been able to formulate what a Christian should believe about the Lord's Day. So i ask for some help. If there are different views about this among reformed folk what are the different views. What are some good articles and resources to learning more.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Jul 8, 2011)

Justin,
Here are two books I would recommend on the subject, the first written by a Calvinistic Baptist and the Second by a Presbyterian:

Call the Sabbath a Delight
The Lord's Day

You could also refer to Heidelberg Lord's Day 38 or WSC Q&As 57-62


----------



## elnwood (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, there are different views among the reformed. One of the most common exceptions taken to the Westminster Standards is regarding the Christian Sabbath.

Jay Adams is one such Presbyterian minister who takes exception to the confessional view. Adams wrote the book _Keeping the Sabbath Today?_


----------



## Quatchu (Jul 8, 2011)

Is anyone aware of any articles or short prices online for a short introduction?


----------



## Jack K (Jul 8, 2011)

Quatchu said:


> If there are different views about this among reformed folk what are the different views.



Since your views don't fit the confessions, on this board you're likely to get folks trying to encourage you in that direction. All well and good. And there are people here who're well-qualified to help you with that. They are wise and you should listen for sure. But let me also attempt a plain answer to your question.

The Reformed confessions are in close agreement in saying that Sunday is the Lord's Day and the Christian Sabbath, a day of rest from work and a day devoted to worship and other things of God. The continental Reformed tradition (3 Forms of Unity) is somewhat less strict when it comes to allowable activities. But the underlying principle is the same and, in practice, many folks from that tradition have kept and still keep the Lord's Day much the same way Scotsmen and Englishmen have. So there _are_ different views. But unless you're being examined for office or something like that, I wouldn't say they're terribly critical for you to understand at this point.

However, in recent years a number of changes in the church and the wider culture have caused the majority of evangelical-minded churches to either deny that the Sabbath, as a specific day, is still in effect—or to slowly start to ignore it and just not worry about it. (We won't even discuss the liberal churches, who will reject or ignore just about anything) One theological factor in this is the rise of challenges to Covenant Theology. Without several of the tenets of Covenant Theology, the argument for keeping the Sabbath becomes weak.

So, you will currently find plenty of churches and pastors who otherwise call themselves "Reformed," or who are at least Calvinistic in their doctrine of salvation, but who are not sabbatarians. Whether or not this means there are different views among Reformed folk depends on how narrowly you define "Reformed." But the differing views between Covenant Theology (the historical Reformed position) and the newer ideas—mostly Dispensationalism or New Covenant Theology—will become important as you study this issue.

This board holds to the view of the confessions. But I don't want you to be surprised when you walk into a "Reformed" church somewhere and find that they don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 8, 2011)

> Westminster Confession of Faith
> 
> Chapter XXI
> Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day
> ...



The summary of the doctrine of Scripture is that the fourth commandment (Lord's Day, Christian sabbath) is to be a regulating principle of life- working (and recreating) six days, and "sabbath" (ceasing) from that one day.

The day is made "holy" (set apart) in order to prioritize the worship of God, individually, in family, and corporately all the day.

Ordinarily, it involves advance preparation, abstaining from work and abstaining from recreation. Exceptions for "mercy" and "necessity" are established in the command.

"Necessity" does not mean personal convenience, but that the work itself is necessary to be done at that time.

Few things will prove out your faith, reveal your sin, and produce such delight as the Christian sabbath because it comes regularly.

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




elnwood said:


> Yes, there are different views among the reformed. One of the most common exceptions taken to the Westminster Standards is regarding the Christian Sabbath.
> 
> Jay Adams is one such Presbyterian minister who takes exception to the confessional view. Adams wrote the book _Keeping the Sabbath Today?_



The Westminster Confession and London Baptist Confessions are virtually identical in summarizing the doctrine of scripture on sabbath.

Sometimes it is said there is a big difference between the Puritan and Continental view of the sabbath, but when it is looked at carefully- the practical observation and substance are very close, the differences exaggerated.
http://www.naphtali.com/articles/ch...hilistines-or-did-calvin-bowl-on-the-sabbath/

What it boils down to is sinners, prone toward idolatry resent God's claim upon "their" time- something we all need to repent of, and return sweetly unto His Lordship, that we might know the sabbath is a delight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andres (Jul 8, 2011)

If you want a brief article, try this one: How are We Supposed to Keep the Sabbath? by: R.C. Sproul 
Because this is an important issue, I recommend studying a bit more in-depth. On that note, I second the recommendation of Dr. Pipa's excellent book - The Lord's Day. This book, along with reading through many threads here on the PB, were what the Lord used to convince me to become a Sabbatarian.


----------



## Quatchu (Jul 8, 2011)

Honestly i find no trouble agreeing with the confessions, the theology seems scriptural its a issue of application. My trouble is then how does the following the 4th commandment by Christians practically look. What thing should and should not due. Are there exception to working on Sunday. Should i even check my email on Sunday, read a book, go eat out with my wife's family and so forth. The theology seems very sound and true to me im just having a hard time understanding what the application on a Sunday looks like. I came from a non christian family that was rural and i was taught if need be you work when ever you can. If you need to put wood inside on Sunday to stay warm you do that. Im just struggling with the idea that the life application of this goes against a big part of what i was taught. Not saying this is right just that its a a battle of worldviews.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 8, 2011)

We know the weekly Sabbath is perpetual because 

(a) It was given to Man at the creation



> And on the seventh day God finished his work that he had done, and he rested on the seventh day from all his work that he had done. (Gen 2:2, ESV)





> And he said to them, "*The Sabbath was made for man*, not man for the Sabbath. (Matt 2:27)



(b)It is one of the Ten Commandments, which means that of is part of the moral law



> "Remember the Sabbath day, to keep it holy. (Ex 20:8)



(c) It is emphasised by the prophets in a way that the ceremonials aren't:

E.g.


> "If you turn back your foot from the Sabbath, from doing your pleasure on my holy day, and call the Sabbath a delight and the holy day of the LORD honorable; if you honor it, not going your own ways, or seeking your own pleasure, or talking idly; then you shall take delight in the LORD, and I will make you ride on the heights of the earth; I will feed you with the heritage of Jacob your father, for the mouth of the LORD has spoken." (Isa 58:13-14)



(d) It is emphasised in the Gospels and by our Lord in clearing it of Pharasaical additions. Check and see how frequently it comes up. The Jewish ceremonial days don't get a look in.

(e) In the Book of Hebrews we are told that there remains the keeping of a Sabbath for the people of God because just as God rested on the Seventh Day from His work, so also Christ rested from _His_ work.



> There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God. For He that is entered into His rest, He also hath ceased from His own works, as God did from His. (Heb 4:9-10)



(f) We find the Apostle John observing not a Lord's hour, nor a Lord's two hours but a Lord's day.



> I was in the Spirit on the Lord's day, and I heard behind me a loud voice like a trumpet (Rev 1:10)



(g) The Sabbath is a type. Not a Mosaic type which was fulfilled in the New Testament but a type of Heavenly Rest that was established at creation which won't be fulfilled until we are in Heaven. 

A couple of good books:
Amazon.com: Call the Sabbath a Delight (9780851515885): Walter J. Chantry: Books

Amazon.com: The Lord's Day (9781857922011): Joseph A. Pipa: Books

Articles:
"The Fourth Commandment: According to the Westminster Standards" by John Murray

Plenty more here:
Monergism ::


----------



## Andres (Jul 8, 2011)

Justin, I (and I doubt most of the other posters) have no problem answering any questions you might have regarding application of the Sabbath, however it might be most beneficial for you at this point to do a simple search on this subject as it has been discussed quite frequently on the board. You might type in something like "sabbath application" and you'll see that you get several threads. If you still feel your questions are unresolved, then fire away!


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Quatchu said:


> Honestly i find no trouble agreeing with the confessions, the theology seems scriptural its a issue of application. My trouble is then how does the following the 4th commandment by Christians practically look. What thing should and should not due. Are there exception to working on Sunday. Should i even check my email on Sunday, read a book, go eat out with my wife's family and so forth. The theology seems very sound and true to me im just having a hard time understanding what the application on a Sunday looks like. I came from a non christian family that was rural and i was taught if need be you work when ever you can. If you need to put wood inside on Sunday to stay warm you do that. Im just struggling with the idea that the life application of this goes against a big part of what i was taught. Not saying this is right just that its a a battle of worldviews.



Practically, one tries by God's grace to not do your work, or even talk about or think about it. Pray in advance about this.

It's not a day to play, either.

Not a day to be consumed by watching (and talking about) football on television, playing computer games, and washing clothes. "Sabbath" (rest) from all that.

The night before the Lord's Day, prepare by getting errands out of the way. You can prepare your meals in advance so that things like going to the grocery store, eating out in restaurants, going to the ATM, shopping will not distract.

Set a pattern in your home of worship for the whole day. As the husband, you are responsible for setting the tone for this in your family.

It might look something like this (this is NOT a ritual, only an example as you asked for it):

7a personal quiet time of Bible reading and prayer
9a Sunday school
11a Corporate worship 
1p meal at home (invite someone needy)
2p quiet time
4p read the Bible to your family
6p evening worship or sing (psalms, hymns)
9p prayer before bed

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

Pray each morning early that you and all in your household (even if you have guests, are travelling) would be able to keep the sabbath, and that you would not be hindered from keeping it.

Pray for others who are struggling to do the same.

And pray that the glory of the sabbath would not perish from the earth.


----------



## Quatchu (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Andrew, I had tried looking before with no avail, however your suggestion for the search term provided a wealth of information. After reading i have a few questions?

So there are 2 confessional views the puritan and the continental and they differ really only in the fact that the continental has no problem with recreation?
Is there any overlap in that there are Presbyterian members, laymen, pastors who hold to a more continental view of the Sabbath and vice versa?
To be a member or pastor in lets say the PCA is a subscription to Sabbatarianism required?


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Quatchu said:


> Thanks Andrew, I had tried looking before with no avail, however your suggestion for the search term provided a wealth of information. After reading i have a few questions?
> 
> So there are 2 confessional views the puritan and the continental and they differ really only in the fact that the continental has no problem with recreation?
> Read the above link, I don't think there is a basis to believe this, it's more wishful thinking.
> ...


.


----------



## Andres (Jul 8, 2011)

Justin, I'm in the OPC, not the PCA, but I would assume they are pretty similar. It's up to the Presbytery to decide on what they will take exceptions on when ordaining a man. In my specific Presbytery, they will and have allowed for exceptions on one's view of the Sabbath.


----------



## Kim G (Jul 8, 2011)

Someone probably already linked to it, but I like reading the articles on Monergism.com: Monergism :: Sabbath


----------



## Afterthought (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't know what others think of them, but for online references, I liked Fisher's Catechsim (see here too) for forming the mindset to judge practical issues. (The whole Catechism can also be downloaded as a PDF here). I also found some articles on APuritansMind to be helpful (Also, Watson, more Watson, Turretin, more Turretin).


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 9, 2011)

"A Day to Keep", by JC Ryle is good, as well as "The Day Changed, the Sabbath Preserved" by AA Hodge. Both are available online, and a simple search for those titles will yield fruitful results.


----------



## Manuel (Jul 9, 2011)

Sovereign Grace Audio Treasures has a page dedicated to the Christian Sabbath I recommended to anyone who wants to know more about the subject

The Christian Sabbath


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 9, 2011)

> VIII. This Sabbath is to be kept holy unto the Lord when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs beforehand, do not only observe an holy rest all the day from their own works, words, and thoughts about their wordly employments and recreations,[38] but also are taken up the whole time in the public and private exercises of His worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy.[39]





> *Andres*
> Justin, I'm in the OPC, not the PCA, but I would assume they are pretty similar. It's up to the Presbytery to decide on what they will take exceptions on when ordaining a man. In my specific Presbytery, they will and have allowed for exceptions on one's view of the Sabbath.



The doctrinal summary of sabbath has several attributes. The Westminster standard is, in its entirety the confessed standard for the biblical, reformed presbyterian denominations.

The only part of it, that I'm aware of, that is occasionally requested for exception is the "recreation" clause. It can be even more restricted than that- some believe that "heavy" recreation is prohibited (being like work, with sweat), but "light" is not. So even some who request that particular exception, in the PCA at least, agree all the rest is biblical- advance preparation, no work, no (heavy) recreation, (some who say no paying for recreation, even "light").

The Lord's Day we:

1) prepare in advance
2) abstain from work
3) abstain from recreation

In order to worship God, individually, in family and corporately unhindered all day. 

A "request" for an "exception" to the "recreation clause" (in the PCA at least) is not a "right." Some presbyteries do not grant it at all, others with admonition to the candidate- this happens more often than you might expect. Some who request a recreation exception, when pressed take only "light" recreation and later change their view to the confessional one because the biblical basis for ceasing from seeking to entertain ourselves on the sabbath is so strong. 

We live in a generation that is neurotically obsessed with amusing and entertaining itself, and God knows that about us.... but that's another topic. Don't use that as an excuse to disobey God in your life pattern. 

So let's not make an occassionally requested "exception" the rule, because it is not.

Reformed theology is confessional- and all the historic confessions (including London Baptist) are in basic agreement on all of this.

In the USA, one generation ago there was common consciousness of the sabbath, and most things were closed and sporting events were not promoted on Sunday. We still have some of that. But the fact that this generation is less conscious of it does not mean God has changed His mind. I don't think we could say our generation is any more godly, or seeking to obey God than the previous one.

One case I'm aware of, in the PCA, a dear brother got under some wrong influence and said the sabbath doesn't apply at all (its all gone in a spiritual rest only in Christ, no practical effect in the New Testament). He sought PCA ordination as a teaching elder and was declined, and for that reason.

I don't think there is a biblical, reformed Presbyterian denomination that is going to exempt the whole of the sabbath, because it's a basic part of the "regulative principle," the ten commandments, and integral to the Westminster standards (Confession, Larger Catechism, Shorter Catechism). It's also in the Directory of Worship.

What needs to be focused on is God's command that all creatures on earth work six days and rest one day, making the day holy unto Him by prioritizing His worship on the one day.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome to Reformed Theology! I hope your time here on the PB will be both profitable and enjoyable.

Your question on the Sabbath is an important one. I too did not grow up in a Christian house and had to learn how to observe the Sabbath. It took me awhile to learn but the basic principle is to put aside what is lawful. such as work, shopping, going to the ATM, and recreation, and focus on the Lord. 
Obviously this means attending all services of your church on the Sabbath, prayer, Bible study, and fellowship, but on the LOrd's Day I often spend more time doing these things. Six days a week I read 1 chapter of the Bible. But on the Lord's Day I often read 5 chapters day. Also, I lay aside any secular reading material and read only religious books. I might download a sermon on sermon audio and listen to that. I do not listen to secular music but only religious music.

But the Sabbath is more than a list of do's and don'ts, it is a day to consecrate, to focus on the Lord who is our Creator and Saviour.

It may take a little time to work out what your Sabbath observance will look like and at first you might not like. I didn't. I wanted to watch sports and Masterpiece Theatre. But in time I have grown to love the Sabbath and I hope you do too.

By the way, I still take naps on Sunday. After the service of course.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 9, 2011)

> Westminster Shorter Catechism
> 
> Q. 57. Which is the fourth commandment?
> 
> ...



Every statement and/or proposition of doctrine in the Westminster Standards is footnoted with Scripture. Our God has a lot to say about the fourth commandment.



> Scripture proofs
> 
> [141] Exodus 20:8-11. Remember the sabbath day, to keep it holy. Six days shalt thou labour, and do all thy work: But the seventh day is the sabbath of the LORD thy God: in it thou shalt not do any work, thou, nor thy son, nor thy daughter, thy manservant, nor thy maidservant, nor thy cattle, nor thy stranger that is within thy gates: For in six days the LORD made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that in them is, and rested the seventh day: wherefore the LORD blessed the sabbath day, and hallowed it. Deuteronomy 5:12-15. Keep the sabbath day to sanctify it, as the LORD thy God hath commanded thee. Six days thou shalt labour, and do all thy work: But the seventh day is the sabbath of the LORD thy God: in it thou shalt not do any work, thou, nor thy son, nor thy daughter, nor thy manservant, nor thy maidservant, nor thine ox, nor thine ass, nor any of thy cattle, nor thy stranger that is within thy gates; that thy manservant and thy maidservant may rest as well as thou. And remember that thou wast a servant in the land of Egypt, and that the LORD thy God brought thee out thence through a mighty hand and by a stretched out arm: therefore the LORD thy God commanded thee to keep the sabbath day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 9, 2011)

*Diane*


> By the way, I still take naps on Sunday. After the service of course.



The Sabbath is a day of rest as well as worship; physical as well as mental and spiritual rest.

The whole perfectly-numbered seven day week - six days for work, play, rest and worship, and one day devoted to rest and worship - points to the new order of the Heavenly Eschatalogical Kingdom, when even our work and play will be characterised by rest and worship in a way that it is not now.

We rest in Christ by faith throughout the week, but on the first day of the week we are invited and commanded to enter the rest that He has already entered for us in a special way.


----------

